# No RGB offensive ;) my Fractal Design Meshify S2



## CustomRigs (Aug 6, 2019)

*








Fractal Design Define Meshify S2
EVGA Z390 Dark
Intel I9 9900K @5,3GHz allcore 1,35V
Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Founders @2,1GHz
16GB Teamgroup T-Force Xtreem 4500MHz CL18
Seasonic Focus 850W Platinum
Full set of cablemod sleeved cables
6x120mm Noiseblocker Eloop B12-PS
2x140mm Noiseblocker Eloop B14-PS
2x360mm Hardwarelabs Blackice Nemesis GTS radiators
Watercool Heatkiller IV CPU cooler Black Copper
Watercool Heatkiller IV RTX 2080 gpu cooler
Watercool Heatkiller tube 150 with a D5 pump
Watercool 16/10mm EPDM tube*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2019)

Has it tried to mug you when you turn the lights off yet?


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2019)

nicely done OP. RGB is a bit distracting imo, I don't like it.


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

I love it    Oh how I wish I could afford a Z390 Dark and a 9900k that decent enough to put in it....


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 7, 2019)

Oh good lord that is beautiful...


----------

